# Snakehead vids



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

anyone have neato snakehead videos? preferably... aggressive ones


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hopefully not containing animal crulity


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I used to, but got harassed big time for putting it up. It was a 28" red attacking a jumbo sized rat.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

a rat???!??!?!?























link please


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, I remember there were two vids posted by him. They were pretty cool.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah, is there a way we can privitly send that??


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Those videos were cool, but its not a good idea for a bunch of newbies to become inspired by them to run out and buy a redline snakehead for their 20 gallon tank.

Its better left a secret.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

74ray said:


> I used to, but got harassed big time for putting it up. It was a 28" red attacking a jumbo sized rat.


 I didnt know you got hated on from that. Damn good videos too.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> > I used to, but got harassed big time for putting it up. It was a 28" red attacking a jumbo sized rat.
> ...


 just the hippies like innes; the vast majority thought it was pretty badass


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> > 74ray said:
> ...


Thats a strong matter of opinion
anyhow let this subject die while young
as the other occurance should have.
No need to rehash the same bullshit again.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that looks like a bum/drugged out trash bear or whatever the hell it is


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> > 74ray said:
> ...


 Thanks P45,

as you guessed I must be a hippie as I do not think it is cool to reed rats to fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well I had to use some sort of slanderous liberal-sounding term, and hippie happened to come up first :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well I had to use some sort of slanderous liberal-sounding term


 why?

cos you wanted to get on my tits?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I merely disagree with your pro-active stance on the matter


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I merely disagree with your pro-active stance on the matter


I know, but your also calling me names in public


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how impolite of me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes I agree


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

will you 2 kiss and make up now


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

still no video...?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Someone please make a new vid. Anyone that doesnt want to see it can just not watch it and not talk sh*t.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Someone please make a new vid. Anyone that doesnt want to see it can just not watch it and not talk sh*t.


 people are still gonna watch it even if they dont like it and are still gonna bitch......its the way of the world

lol p45 called Innes a hippie...............but I digress......Innes doesnt smoke reefer all day nor does he smell bad(I think) he simply wishes not to see sensless violence and thats understandable


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> he simply wishes not to see sensless violence and thats understandable


 but he refuses to allow senseless violence on the forums, and that is what irritates me


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

OHHHHHHHH I didnt know that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > he simply wishes not to see sensless violence and thats understandable
> ...


 that is not my decision.

...and how do you know I dont smell bad and smoke reefer all day?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't post anymore videos. My friend no longer has the fish, and I don't feel like getting banned from this site for posting something like that again.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

74ray said:


> I can't post anymore videos. My friend no longer has the fish, and I don't feel like getting banned from this site for posting something like that again.


 what happened to the fish?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> that looks like a bum/drugged out trash bear or whatever the hell it is


 Thats a pissed off grizzly, should have heard the bass rumble from it when that pic was taken.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow grizzlies are ugly!! and look like destitute dogs


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow grizzlies are ugly!! and look like destitute dogs


 Very Ugly but very ruthless killers when they have to be,
power of these animals is awe-inspiring.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

74ray said:


> I can't post anymore videos. My friend no longer has the fish, and I don't feel like getting banned from this site for posting something like that again.


 Was that SHOW ME YOUR TEETH snakehead?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes it was SMTT's, but it was also 74Ray's.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

page 2 and not a pic or vid in sight








_to tankbusters_


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

I was just curious.







So its OK to feed live rodents to herps but NOT to fish?
In the wild, channas have the opportunity to catch rodents as well. And they DO!







If people dont like to watch badass vids like that. DONT! But let those who do make their own decisions wether or not they would like to see that. Oh well, i know my opinion dont mean sh*t to anyone.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> page 2 and not a pic or vid in sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 change Your Settings from allowing 20 posts per page to 40 (the max) posts per page; it does wonders in cutting down page #s, i think everyone should do it


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

baddfish said:


> I was just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where are your references that say Channa eat rodents in the wild?
Prove it. also prove it actually improves their captive care in some way.

Somehow I doubt this will happen.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, one time i saw a dog eat a rabbit

it was a mean rabbit too btw


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well, one time i saw a dog eat a rabbit
> 
> it was a mean rabbit too btw


 Was it the one from "monty python and the holy grail"?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crap I dunno it might have been, its been awhile since i saw it :sad:


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Inness, i respect your opinion, and appreciate the work you do for this website to maintain its integrity, BUT (o yes, a hugeeeeeee BUT) if people want to see fish at their best, and worst, then let them. this is not cruel animal behavior (like cutting lips, feeding small animals, abuse) this is feeding. snakes eat rats, fish can too.

Bottom line- Dont pour your haterade on my vid parade. i wanna see some good quality videos of what my little baby can do, lets not turn into a retarded "lets fight something just because were the minority!!!"

anyway, if anyone wants to make my day and email me a link or can AOL trade em, my email is [email protected]

thanks.

This is for inness====


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Inness, i respect your opinion, and appreciate the work you do for this website to maintain its integrity, BUT (o yes, a hugeeeeeee BUT) if people want to see fish at their best, and worst, then let them. this is not cruel animal behavior (like cutting lips, feeding small animals, abuse) this is feeding. snakes eat rats, fish can too.
> 
> Bottom line- Dont pour your haterade on my vid parade. i wanna see some good quality videos of what my little baby can do, lets not turn into a retarded "lets fight something just because were the minority!!!"
> 
> ...


 well firstly my name is _*Innes*_ and secondly I am not stopping people posting vids here.

and thirdly, I disagree about the animal cruelty issue.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Deja Vu!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Dont pour your haterade on my vid parade.


 wow a good rime :laugh:

i would like to see a vid. i have never seen a snakehead but i live only 30 minutes away from where they happened in maryland. damn fool ruined it for me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Deja Vu!










yes quite


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey is there any way to get permsson to own a snakehea. like a permit. so then i could get one or 2.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ut oh i think poly's going to go off again.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> ut oh i think poly's going to go off again.


 No this time I'm staying very calm,

I'm still interested in seeing references saying Mice and rats are
part of a channas diet, or if they actually are benificial to 
there captive maintence.

Anyone?
where is it?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

If you think mice,rats and MANY other species of rodents dont swim the same waters as channas.







Think again.:nod:







. Just like our native pike,bass and muskie will eat rodents AND birds. Channas CAN do SO MUCH more.







. Even the more docile fish (arrows) eat rodents and birds.







You must have something against channas. Thats all. You've probably limited yourself to p's only!







Too bad!







Get you some REAL fish(channas/wolves) and realy start enjoying the hobby!







Stay Cool kids!!!









Im NOT saying to limit their food intake to rodents ONLY. I'm saying a rodent/bird from time to time to mix their diet (like any other animal/herp/fish) will be JUST FINE!

By the way, dont need to prove anything to anyone. I've been doing it for OVER 15yrs.(while many of you were still in pampers). FIRST hand experience!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh lol you never talked to poly before did you?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

channas are snake heads right. or do you guys have some secrete language behind my back saying mean things to me.









i am very confused


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> channas are snake heads right. or do you guys have some secrete language behind my back saying mean things to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its called being a n00b, if you keep visiting various fish forums long enough, you will get over it. Channa is the scientific term for the snakehead genus.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"Oh lol you never talked to poly before did you?"









I kinda agree with a coupple of your comments as i personally have mouse shaped lures as well as duck hatchlings designed to catch pike and muskie. On the other hand I have never cought sh*t with them lol. I thake that back a few bas son the mouse one but all it really was was a top water frog imitader any way. you will have a damn hard time convinceing me that even 1% of those fish have eaten a mamal, not to menchion with any regularity.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

first of all let me say that tree huggin hippies have no place on this planet (but its not up to me so they are still here) - and this comment isn't directed at anyone

second I think we should hold a SOTM - Slaughter of the month contest and see who can capture the most savage feeding frenzy, prefrebly on small mammals or children


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> you will have a damn hard time convinceing me that even 1% of those fish have eaten a mamal, not to menchion with any regularity.


 man on all the Piranha documentries I watch they always show a few mammals getting ate by a shoal, usually a wounded one that falls in the water or at a crossing


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

this is stupid, and noobs dont need to be exposed to this BS... yeah, lets support people who dont have the tanks to possibly hold the fish to go out and purchase them... untill they are so big they get released into a local river. This is why they were made illegal in the first place.. andy many other fish will follow if similiar behaviour continues.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"man on all the Piranha documentries I watch they always show a few mammals getting ate by a shoal, usually a wounded one that falls in the water or at a crossing"

We are not talking about Ps, we are talking about Snake-heads Dwarfs ( channas)in particular. Also Despite the pics of mamels being eaten on the documentarys we all know that Ps feed on fish for the bulk of there diet. they do occationally eat a plant or nut too, but do we say "Ps need to eat plants in the aquaria to keep there natual instinks alive" nope.







I like a good feeding video as much as the next guy but saying feeding roadents and mamal to Ps is for anything other than human enjoyment is just plain wronge. So inconclution were is the fraking vid already?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just a little off topic but how big do drawf channas get. like 4" and how long do they live.

i might be able to get one









you didnt here it from me though


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

less than 10" and they live for quite some time.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i think its funny when people use scientific terms when trying to win the battle of "my internet penis is bigger than yours since i know more about fish"... why not just call them snakehead?

i mean seriously, do you call your dog by its genus? enough with the petty bickering. there has been 2 facts on this forum for 2 pages worth of junk.

fact1- dwarf channas get to 10''
fact2- dwarf channas live a long time.

Topic - Snakehead videos... so these facts arent even on topic, MORE VIDS! or pm me some... dont make me make my own.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

there is 100s of different snakehead species... why wouldnt you use the scientific terminology which is the only way to indentify the fish properly? Snakehead says absolutely nothing.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

sorry man but saying Snake head is like saying cichlid, thats just way to braud of a group. I didn't mean to imply me penise is any bigger than any body elses I just used that name for clarifacation.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

channa gachuas = my penis is bigger than all yours


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe now that was funny :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my really is bigger than all of yours :rasp:

so nobody has a video


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

well as of tonight, my 7'' does eat feeder mice from Petco. its pretty scary to watch him eat it though.. the hardcore image of myself i once had is dwindling...

Seeing a mouse squirm for its life 1/2 in the mouth is... sad. it wasnt even dead til he started clamping on it nonstop and once i heard a snap he swallowed... once he gets bigger teeth, it will be a faster kill, but for now.... its kind of gruesome


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hey man that's the best stuff! get a video for the rest of us of it, some time!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea im gunna have to agree wit P45


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

oh yea badfish poly doesnt just raise piranhas....doesnt he run a zoo or something ?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i know that DonH has some wicked creatures









but i would like to see what poly has got.

animal wise that is :laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

poly doesn't keep piranha and doesn't want to either, i imagine


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> poly doesn't keep piranha and doesn't want to either, i imagine


 Got that right, at least for the time being
I got a hankering for some rhoms in the future but not now

I do not run a Zoo I work at one, I do programming on Native
Michigan animals, Plants and natural features,
I'm a naturalist, I study the Natural world for a living
My expertise is in Great lakes and Midwestern Aquatic
Ecosystems

My Home systems are definitly a zoo in their own right,
I have every thing from Leeches to lampreys to jumping spiders,
Killifish to Extinct pupfish to Cuban gar, I keep quite a zoo.

As for snakehead Vids get the discovery channel
watch Shark week it's more interesting


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

ooooo...shark week!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > poly doesn't keep piranha and doesn't want to either, i imagine
> ...


 arent lampreys like monkeys.









do you have any scorpions?

i love scorpions


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

lampreys are eels....lil sucker things. there is baby ones in the spring in a creek near my house...i always find tons of them dead...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> lampreys are eels....lil sucker things. there is baby ones in the spring in a creek near my house...i always find tons of them dead...


 Lampreys are not eels








they are highly specialized advanced jawless fishes
they are very different from eels.

Lu your thinking Lemurs,
Used to have scorpians not right now though as I'm trying to narrow my efforts


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oops









i havnt seen a lamprey yet. i will search around and found them.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 look at poly's avatar and you wont have to search anymore


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"look at poly's avatar and you wont have to search anymore"

Hehe :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it that leech looking thing

the one with the circle mouth or the wacky sticky thing


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> is it that leech looking thing
> 
> the one with the circle mouth or the wacky sticky thing


 both. it looks like the leach and that circle is its mouth with the boney tounge


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

very interesting


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

All I can say is that I have been trying to read this thread trying to figure out what is going on...still trying to figure that out.

BUT! I must say that this has been a very funny thread to read!



> arent lampreys like monkeys


Sweet Lu - That statement was awesome! I am not flaming you, I am being honest! That was hilarious! I blew Mountain Dew right out my nose! You're o.k. in my book (not like my book is that all important or anything







)

Jeffrey


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Quit with the bull sh*t and lets see some vids!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> All I can say is that I have been trying to read this thread trying to figure out what is going on...still trying to figure that out.
> 
> BUT! I must say that this has been a very funny thread to read!
> 
> ...


 thanks i guess









3 pages and not a single vid

maybe 74ray can pm one of the mods to have a special one day only veiwing of that one vid of the sh eating the mouse.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> maybe 74ray can pm one of the mods to have a special one day only veiwing of that one vid of the sh eating the mouse.


 The original post (with links to the video's) should still be available on predfish - I'm just not sure wheter the video's are still available on the webserver....


----------



## downsa (Dec 21, 2003)

come on matey, i am new to the site but have had a few snakeheads.
I have two at the minute approx 24inch each (channa micropeltes) which eat anything including wood pigeons.
Can i see your video and i will send you mine when i know how to start sending things like that.
Just getting updated of my mate gaz who is also with this site.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

A few years ago when I had my Reds and I wanted to see carnage I fed my 24" pair some mice and did nothing after but feel bad. The first mouse got bitten hard and spit out and drifted to the bottom where it eventually drown and I had to scoop him out and flush him. The second one got bitten in half and the head half sat at the bottom until i scooped it out as well. I also stopped feeding live feeders after my fish would keep getting ich and anchor worms from live fish. Pretty much ever since I have fed all of my fish only frozen seafood and fish fillets etc.. Which are better for them i am sure if you do the research and easier on the mind. I am not preaching though and have no problem with others doing it. I would just say that after a while watching things die gets a little tiresome and moves down the list of "cool things to do".

Good luck finding the vid.

Also, I just saw the other thread about when you first got this Red. People were saying that he will eventually need a 200 gal. And He won't be big for a while.

I got my Reds at 3" and WITHIN the year they were 19", a few months later they were 24" and I had the 2 in a 230 gal where they were cramped, so look forward to having at least something larger then a 300 gal to keep him somewhat happy. Seeing as they eat so much of course common sense tells you that they also need good filteration even though they take in oxygen through the air. Just informing you. If you don't get a very large tank you WILL come home one day with him laying on your floor dry and dead. I love Reds but gave mine up because I could not properly house them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bryan said:


> A few years ago when I had my Reds and I wanted to see carnage I fed my 24" pair some mice and did nothing after but feel bad. The first mouse got bitten hard and spit out and drifted to the bottom where it eventually drown and I had to scoop him out and flush him. The second one got bitten in half and the head half sat at the bottom until i scooped it out as well. I also stopped feeding live feeders after my fish would keep getting ich and anchor worms from live fish. Pretty much ever since I have fed all of my fish only frozen seafood and fish fillets etc.. Which are better for them i am sure if you do the research and easier on the mind. I am not preaching though and have no problem with others doing it. I would just say that after a while watching things die gets a little tiresome and moves down the list of "cool things to do".
> 
> Good luck finding the vid.
> 
> ...


 well said bry..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bryan said:


> A few years ago when I had my Reds and I wanted to see carnage I fed my 24" pair some mice and did nothing after but feel bad. The first mouse got bitten hard and spit out and drifted to the bottom where it eventually drown and I had to scoop him out and flush him. The second one got bitten in half and the head half sat at the bottom until i scooped it out as well. I also stopped feeding live feeders after my fish would keep getting ich and anchor worms from live fish. Pretty much ever since I have fed all of my fish only frozen seafood and fish fillets etc.. Which are better for them i am sure if you do the research and easier on the mind. I am not preaching though and have no problem with others doing it. I would just say that after a while watching things die gets a little tiresome and moves down the list of "cool things to do".
> 
> Good luck finding the vid.
> 
> ...


 Damn good info.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bryan said:


> A few years ago when I had my Reds and I wanted to see carnage I fed my 24" pair some mice and did nothing after but feel bad. The first mouse got bitten hard and spit out and drifted to the bottom where it eventually drown and I had to scoop him out and flush him. The second one got bitten in half and the head half sat at the bottom until i scooped it out as well. I also stopped feeding live feeders after my fish would keep getting ich and anchor worms from live fish. Pretty much ever since I have fed all of my fish only frozen seafood and fish fillets etc.. Which are better for them i am sure if you do the research and easier on the mind. I am not preaching though and have no problem with others doing it. I would just say that after a while watching things die gets a little tiresome and moves down the list of "cool things to do".
> 
> Good luck finding the vid.
> 
> ...


 we can all learn a lot from this.

a. it is not that cool to feed live animals and not healty

b. if you cant take good care of it then use your head and give them to a place that will take proper care of them.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Saddest thing Lu is that Micropeltes have to be one of the most common fish I see in lfs. Aside from the norm ie.. Goldfish, Betta, Guppies etc..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Saddest thing Lu is that Micropeltes have to be one of the most common fish I see in lfs. Aside from the norm ie.. Goldfish, Betta, Guppies etc..


 where are you located. none of my lfs sell snakeheads.

its is so sad to see animals suffer and be kept in improper care.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow









4 pages and no vid


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Canada, near Toronto, Ontario. You?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > maybe 74ray can pm one of the mods to have a special one day only veiwing of that one vid of the sh eating the mouse.
> ...


 Sorry, I no longer have the video's on my computer. The only place they may be is on Caesar's site. They have probably been erased by now though but you can find the post in pfish and ask Caesar for a user name and password to view his FTP.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Canada, near Toronto, Ontario. You?


 maryland


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Innes doesnt smoke reefer all day


 I do


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Bryan said:


> A few years ago when I had my Reds and I wanted to see carnage I fed my 24" pair some mice and did nothing after but feel bad. The first mouse got bitten hard and spit out and drifted to the bottom where it eventually drown and I had to scoop him out and flush him. The second one got bitten in half and the head half sat at the bottom until i scooped it out as well. I also stopped feeding live feeders after my fish would keep getting ich and anchor worms from live fish. Pretty much ever since I have fed all of my fish only frozen seafood and fish fillets etc.. Which are better for them i am sure if you do the research and easier on the mind. I am not preaching though and have no problem with others doing it. I would just say that after a while watching things die gets a little tiresome and moves down the list of "cool things to do".
> 
> Good luck finding the vid.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the fall on deaf ears group,
Nice to know there is a growing number of us,
Maybe soon we will be the majority, some day.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lu your in Maryland and you want a Snakehead?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

If I had enough large tanks I would love to have a decorated 1000 gal to house a pair. That would be a great tank. Red Snakeheads should be more expensive, blows me away that they cheapest fish are always the fish that noone can handle.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

One of the reasons they have been BANNED and are now
an Ilegal fish to sell in the US, too easy to get, with little
or no knowledge nessesary To keep,

Timebomb just waiting to happen,
Kudos to the USFWS on banning these,
Thank god they did.

You want one, get a fricking permit, I have to get one for
fish that are now endangered Thanks to Exotics,

you can now get one to keep one of the
wretched animals that caused this. (or can cause this)

I have to go through a hell of a lot of Pain to get permits
to keep threatend or Endangered Native animals,
for that matter just plain Native animals.

Enjoy my world.

Now that you have to get permits and register your
your fish maybe you will finilly come to the point,
Vids of a Snakehead eating a mouse is pretty f*cking stupid,
and very irrelevent, Grow the f*ck up and god please close this thread
it's dead and long beyond any serious source of information,

Snakehead care has been covered elsewhere


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Grow the f*ck up and god please close this thread
> it's dead and long beyond any serious source of information,


 I must agree with Polypterus on this one.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I was pretty sure the only reason Channa were banned was because they can survive and thrive in local waters. Not that they were easy to get with little knowledge.

Also, if for some reason this is all aimed at me I live in Canada and don't need permits for anything. Most fish don't survive here due to our winters.

I agree that "Vids of a Snakehead eating a mouse is pretty f*cking stupid" but there is no need to close the thread. There is no vid anyways.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Lu your in Maryland and you want a Snakehead?


 yeah

but some stupid a-hole messed it up for all of us snakehead lovers. i had a tank now ready except i cant get one now becasue the dude sold out and my parents found ut to.

i also live 15 minutes away from the pond where the colony of snakeheads was found.

please people only get an animal that you will devote your life to and dont screw up and mess it up for all of us who can.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Lu your in Maryland and you want a Snakehead?
> ...


 so go catch one out of the pond


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


 they posioned the pond and are now in a struggle becasue it turned out to be spreading through the ground not making it safe to drink well water and killing of tons of endangered wildlife.

damn fish and game control


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 damn that sucks


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 What are you talking about Lu
I have not heard anything about the control effecting
other wildlife or making the water not safe to drink,
They Rototened te Pond, Rototene is a natural chemical that quickly
disapates

Sorry Bryan If I was not clear, no man I was not in anyway
Directing anything in your direction


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

My misunderstanding polyp.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 are you sure because there is a rumor that something from that pond was contanmitating the ground water a while back. and everyone is saying it was the poison they used. also they cant figure out why but there has ben higher wildlife loss after they drained and poisoned the pond but that is now over. it is the contaminated water that is now. but everyone thinks that it was the poison that was causing problems.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

From what I'm aware of The Maryland DNR first used a mix
of Diquat and another aquatic herbicide a think Glyphosate,
to kill off all plants they then Rototened to kill all fish.

all of these are fairly safe to other wildlife other than fish,
Normally after a rototene, potassium permanganate is added to the
water to help speed up the decompossion process.

I have been a part of a number of Rototene samplings
it has very little long term impact on local wildlife

If you have any links to local info about this I'd like to see it,

a friend of mine who lives in Crofton, has told me that everything
seems back to normal now in the three ponds. The original snakehead that
started all this is now stuffed and hangs in a Skateboard shop.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wheres the skateboard shop









what i have emailed tons of times to the fish and wildlife place is just asking if i can keep a channa gachua with or without a permit. and they have yet to reply









oh and i cant seem to find any info on the pond stuff. like i said it was more of a rumor and i dont think that the news got on it.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> what i have emailed tons of times to the fish and wildlife place is just asking if i can keep a channa gachua with or without a permit. and they have yet to reply


 probably because they're going to show up at your house and see if you got one without a permit.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK this is no longer about snakehead vids.


----------

